# YouTube embedding



## goo_mason (23 Nov 2011)

The new YouTube embedding is getting me into bother at work - YouTube's blocked here and any attempt to access it is flagged up and reported. That's fine, but the new video embedding on the forums is showing each post in a thread with a vid in it (or quoted with a vid in it) as an attempt by me to access a banned site!

There's probably not much that can be done about it, but it's probably going to mean that CC is excluded from my lunch-hour browsing from now on so that I avoid getting sacked!


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

I'll ask on the XF developer forums to see if there's any way around it.

Have you tried using the mobile style?


----------



## benb (23 Nov 2011)

goo_mason said:


> The new YouTube embedding is getting me into bother at work - YouTube's blocked here and any attempt to access it is flagged up and reported. That's fine, but the new video embedding on the forums is showing each post in a thread with a vid in it (or quoted with a vid in it) as an attempt by me to access a banned site!
> 
> There's probably not much that can be done about it, but it's probably going to mean that CC is excluded from my lunch-hour browsing from now on so that I avoid getting sacked!


 
Can you try and explain the situation to IT, and point out you only use it at lunchtime?


----------



## goo_mason (23 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll ask on the XF developer forums to see if there's any way around it.
> 
> Have you tried using the mobile style?


 
I'll give it a go tomorrow & let you know how it goes.


----------



## goo_mason (23 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> Can you try and explain the situation to IT, and point out you only use it at lunchtime?


 
I work in IT, but no - there's NO exception to banned sites. The IT Security team would laugh me back to my desk if I even asked!


----------



## Theseus (23 Nov 2011)

goo_mason said:


> Admin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ask on the XF developer forums to see if there's any way around it.
> ...


 
I gave this a try and it was I was still getting blocked messages for anybodies embedded video. The old site just didn't show them.



goo_mason said:


> benb said:
> 
> 
> > Can you try and explain the situation to IT, and point out you only use it at lunchtime?
> ...


 
Ours would laugh me to the front door while waiting for a black sack with my belongings in if I was to try it.


----------



## goo_mason (23 Nov 2011)

Touche said:


> I gave this a try and it was I was still getting blocked messages for anybodies embedded video. The old site just didn't show them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours would laugh me to the front door while waiting for a black sack with my belongings in if I was to try it.


 
The Security staff would probably be waiting at my desk after I'd returned from IT Security to frogmarch me out the door!


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

Do you two work for MI5 or something?


----------



## benb (23 Nov 2011)

Well, that's reasonable of them.

On your mobile it is then!


----------

